# Anyone use a Ridgid 270 Threader?



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Looking at a used Ridgid 270 threader. Never used one, allways used a Ridgid 300. All I own for threading is a Ridgid 700 (which has served me well) and numerous ratchet threaders. Wondering why Ridgid pulled the plug on the 270? My 700 is bullet proof, seems like the 270 is a 700 mounted to a stand.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Always use a 300 myself totally bulletproof !


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

$300


You better buy it before I do.


*Shipping is $140.00*
Shipping:US $140.00 Read item description or contact seller for details.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

$ 300 not bad. :thumbsup:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I use a 270 to drive my 141 and 161. It's perfecct for that....


----------

